# Anyone know of a way to put up lemon juice besides freezing?



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

My parents have the goose that laid the golden egg of lemon trees. It is a Meyer which was actually planted by my grandparents, and it never seems to run out of lemons.

I picked three grocery bags worth last week (as full as I could go without damaging the lemons/breaking the bags) and that yielded me about 80 ounces of juice. That's all in the freezer in re-used plastic juice containers. I could go do the same thing three or four times more right now, but I don't have the freezer space for it.

A couple of years ago we looked into preserving lemons, and the only thing we could come up with was a Persian method involving a whole lot of salt. We did that. In fact two different styles of that. We have yet to figure out exactly how to use those lemons.:shrug:

Lemons are great for bumping up the acidity on other things come canning time, but how do you preserve just the lemons themselves?


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Make lemoncello with the peels.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Why not can it?

Extract the juice, heat it for 5 minutes at 190Âº - DO NO BOIL!

Ladle into jars leaving 1/4" headspace and process pints and quarts for 15 minutes in a boiling water bath.

If you want to do half-pints, process for the same amount of time as pints.

I like Pacedready's idea of making lemoncello.

You can also make candied lemon peels. Great as Christmas gifts.

You can dry the lemon peel zest for use in cakes and savory recipes.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have canned Meyer lemon juice processed just the way Sally said. The juice is great for cookies and such when it is processed. Another idea is to make the strawberry/lemonade concentrate from the Big Ball canning book, it is good. On another page the girls there were experementing with making other flavors of concentrate which I will be doing this summer. Some of the flavors for concentrates are raspberry/lemon and blackberry/lemon. If all else fails you could send some lemons up this way 

Lillian


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

lemon dust


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw this today and I thought of this post. 
Lemonade Concentrate


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I put up lemon, orange and grapefruit juice by squeezing and then following the PickYourOwn directions. I normally zest and dehydrate the peels or make lemon curd. I then cook/steam down the left over pulp for citrus sauce (like applesauce) or in other things.

If I don't need more juice, I usually just make marmalade and Lemon Vanilla Marmalade is divine. I've tried Lemon Raspberry Balsamic Peach Preserves and it was pretty good. And this spiced preserved lemon recipe requires no salt or additional processing.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

tankpa...I was just coming to post this. Looks like a good way to use all those lemons.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome responses.

Canning the juice straight is what I want to do, but I could not find any "recipe" for doing so. Now I have one. Thank you.

We might do some of that lemonade too. The kids would like that.

And yes, we have taken them with us when traveling. The interesting challenge with that is the fact that citrus juicers don't seem to be standard kitchen tools up north. We have found ways to deal with that, but it is a paradigm shift.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Wal Mart has them. Any store selling kitchen stuff will have them, even if just the manual type.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have found electric citrus juicers at thrift stores twice in the last year way up here in N. WI.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Had always been told NOT to try to can lemon curd because of the eggs, but I found a 2010 book titled "Put ' em Up!" by Sherri Brooks Vinton with this recipe: :happy:
LEMON CURD

1 Tbs lemon zest
1 cup lemon juice
1 Â½ cups sugar
Â¾ cups butter, cut into pieces
4 eggs
Â½ tsp salt

Combine all ingredients in top of nonreactive double boiler. Bring water to a boil & wisk curd constantly until it thickens, about 10 minutes. Strain through a fine-mesh sieve.
Refrigerated will keep for 2 weeks.
Can: Use the boiling-water method. Ladle into clean, hot 4-ounce or half-pint canning jars leaving Â¼ inch of headspace. Release trapped air. Wipe rims clean, & seal. Process for 10 minutes. Turn off heat, remove canner lid and let jars rest in water for 5 minutes. Remove jars and set aside for 24 hours. Check seals, store in cool dark place for up to 1 year.

The only cool dark place around here is the refrigerator, so that's where I'm storing these.

I've tried the salt cured preserved lemons, but when you get to the recipes the flesh is tossed anyway, and it just seems like a waste, plus you have to deal with all that salt.

The winter flush of fruit is pretty much gone by the time summer lemonaid time rolls around; I freeze it in water bottles with a slice or two thrown in, it does make a nice lunch pack cooler.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I dehydrated lemon slices and they are great to throw in water or juice etc... they keep really well.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I wish I had this problem! Good luck putting it all up!


----------

